# Ser Jorah Mormont Costume help?



## pikkupiri (Sep 1, 2016)

You could try to search something similar in mainstream stores and age it with tea to get that brown shade. The neckline and strings are a fairly easy sewing project if you can't find anything too similar.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I am looking through my medieval clothing and accessory resources and I am not finding much. There is this place I don't know about getting it shipped super fast. 

http://www.medievalcollectibles.com/c-127-leather-buckle-belts.aspx

There is this, you could *** studs from Tandy or a craft store.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Medieval-Re...ac2284f&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=262610118030

If you can live without the tip

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Studded-Tem...f9396f3&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=6&sd=262610118030

Otherwise just look up medieval belts, SCA belts, ring belts. 

As for the shirt just look for a gauze pirate shirt on ebay or amazon and you will find something close.


----------



## Doug Graves (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions/links, lilibat!


----------

